# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Po operacji wodniaka jądra...

## Nie zarejestrowany

Otóż jestem po operacji wodniaka prawego jądra. Operacja odbyła się 09.07.2012r czyli już tydzień po operacji. Moje pytanie jest takie czy z jądrem jest wszystko w porządku (i w ogole tam w środku) bo gdy lekko obmacuję prawe jądro to czuje tak jakby ono mi się ze dwa razy powiększyło... a może panikuje ? Może to tylko opuchlizna ?
Proszę o opinię na ten temat bo troszke się niepokoje tym faktem. 
Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## Krzysztof

Jeśli od operacji minął zaledwie tydzien, może być obecna opuchlizna i to nie powinno niepokoić. Prawdopodobnie masz zleconą kontrolę w poradni po kilku tygodniach od zabiegu i jeśli to powiększenie się będzie utrzymywać, zgłoś to lekarzowi podczas wizyty. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za odpowiedź na moje pytanie ale mam jeszcze jedno. 
Czy wodniak jądra może nieść ze sobą pewne konsekwencje ? Mogą się w trakcie pojawić np jakieś żylaki ?

----------

